
A.I. downs expert human fighter pilot in dogfights - abpavel
http://www.popsci.com/ai-pilot-beats-air-combat-expert-in-dogfight
======
zeristor
The referred paper:

[http://www.omicsgroup.org/journals/genetic-fuzzy-based-
artif...](http://www.omicsgroup.org/journals/genetic-fuzzy-based-artificial-
intelligence-for-unmanned-combat-aerialvehicle-control-in-simulated-air-
combat-missions-2167-0374-1000144.pdf)

